# cashing out 401k?



## Martin_117 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm a German citizen who lives since 12 years in US. I'm thinking about returning to Germany and want to take out my 401k money and transfer it to Germany. what is the best way of doing this in order to minimize fees and penalties? who can offer professional counseling in this field. thanks!


----------

